# "Netzwerktaugliche" Firewall?



## Hellie (6. Januar 2005)

Hallo!
Ich suche nach einer Firewall, die das gesamte Netzwerk schützt, und die vor allem leicht zu konfigurieren ist (ich bin nicht so bewandert in Netzwerksachen). Und zwar soll der Zugriff aufs www über einen Server funktionieren, der sowieso die meiste Zeit benutzt wird. Das Netzwerk ist ein normales LAN über Switch, also kein WLAN oder irgend so ein Spaß.
Im Moment läuft auf meinem Rechner (dem Server) die Sygate Personal Firewall, auf einem anderen Netzwerkrecher ZoneAlarm Personal, aber bei beiden funtioniert die Kommunikation zwischen den Rechnern gar nicht. Leider fehlt mir irgendwie der nötige Durchblick, das einzustellen  :-( .
Zu welcher Software würdet ihr mir raten? Am liebsten wäre mir Freeware oder ein Programm, das ich irgendwo auf einer Heft-CD irgendeines Computermagazins finde?!

Vielen Dank für alle Antworten schon mal im Voraus!

lg Hellie


----------



## Johannes Postler (6. Januar 2005)

Ich rate dir zu gar keiner Software, sondern zu Hardware. Was du brauchst ist ein Router. Diese haben meistens eine eingebaute Firewall.
Die FW wird ja nur nach aussen (zwischen www und LAN) benötigt, untereinander braucht ihr ja wohl keine Firewall.


----------



## Hellie (6. Januar 2005)

Dann bräuchte ich also entweder einen Router mit 8 Ports (zum Modem dazu?) oder ein DSL-Modem mit eingebauter Firewall (gibts sowas auch?) und meinen vorhanden Switch, damit der Rechner Server bleibt? Wie teuer würde das dann in etwa werden?


----------



## Johannes Postler (6. Januar 2005)

Es gibt Router mit eingebautem DSL-Modem und ohne.
Der Preisunterschied ist aber nicht so groß, deshalb wäre es vielleicht günstig einen mit Modem zu kaufen, da das i.d.R. einfach zu konfigurieren ist.
Die meisten haben ausserdem einen 4-Port Switch eingebaut. Wenn du mehr als 4 Ports brauchst hängst du an einen der 4 Ports einfach noch einen Switch.


----------



## Hellie (6. Januar 2005)

Das klingt ja zumindest so aufs Erste sehr einfach. Ich werd mich mal umhorchen, wo ich einen Router herbekomme. T-Punkt (nur wenn ich ihn kostenlos als Entschädigung krieg ;-)) oder eBay sollten da weiterhelfen. Und bei der Firewall kann ich mir dann auch sicher sein und mit Windows krieg ich das dann auch hin, das Netzwerk neu einzustellen, oder? Wie gesagt, Programmieren ja, aber bleibt mir mit Netzwerken vom Leib :-D Nur meine Mutter will endlich ins Internet können, verständlich, trotzdem zu meinem Leidwesen.

lg Hellie


----------



## imweasel (6. Januar 2005)

Hi,

also wenn du dir einen Router (incl. Modem und FW) holst ist der Aufbau eigentlich keine zauberei! 

Internet -> Router -> Switch/Hub -> Clients

Wenn du deine Clients via DHCP die IPs vom Router geben lässt, musst du eigentlich nichts einstellen.


----------

